

Show HN: LaaS – License as a Service - andreicek
http://laas.andreicek.eu

======
andreicek
I really liked the gitignore.io [1] project and the ease that it provided when
creating a new git repo. I wanted something like that but for licenses.

So I made LaaS. A simple (can't express this enough) tool that gets you a
license in just a few seconds.

The code is available at GitHub [2] where I accept pull requests and bug
reports.

This is my first project of this kind so please __don 't __go easy on me. :)

Thanks for taking a look.

[1] - [https://gitignore.io/](https://gitignore.io/)

[2] - [https://github.com/andreicek/laas](https://github.com/andreicek/laas)

